# Cory/ghost shrimp?



## fishbubbles

I have 5 ghost shrimp at the moment. If I add a corydora, will it harm the shrimp? I wouldn't think so...but I just wanted to make sure!


----------



## platies pwn

fishbubbles said:


> I have 5 ghost shrimp at the moment. If I add a corydora, will it harm the shrimp? I wouldn't think so...but I just wanted to make sure!


corys live in shoals...you would need 5 of them...same with ottocinulous


----------



## fishbubbles

That's right! I forgot. Is there any catfish that can be by itself? I only have a 10 gallon, and I am just trying to get something that will eat the extra food particles. I know corys are great at that.


----------



## Ghost Knife

fishbubbles said:


> That's right! I forgot. Is there any catfish that can be by itself? I only have a 10 gallon, and I am just trying to get something that will eat the extra food particles. I know corys are great at that.


No, not in a 10G. There are plenty of catfish that can be alone in a aquarium, but they need much larger tanks.


----------



## fishbubbles

Okay. I will just stick with my 25 cent ghost shrimp to do the job lol.


----------



## giants1249er

fishbubbles said:


> That's right! I forgot. Is there any catfish that can be by itself? I only have a 10 gallon, and I am just trying to get something that will eat the extra food particles. I know corys are great at that.


Your ghost shrimps should be able to handle the job.


----------



## Ladayen

You probably could get away with Pygmy cories if you could find them. I dont think they would intentionally harm the ghost shrimp... but probably wouldn't be too concerned with running them over or resting on top of them.

BTW.. the best way to get rid of extra food particles.. is to stop over feeding.


----------



## Plecostomus

Yeah the cories will ignore the shrimp. Some of the solitary catfish might grow large enough to view the shrimp as a potential food source.


----------

